# System rebooting by itself



## Ryang071 (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone having issues with system rebooting by itself while driving after the last update? 

The screen rebooted 3 times while I was driving, turned on AC by itself and wouldn’t let me connect to the Tesla app.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nope.

Schedule a service visit. They'll most likely contact you ahead of time and try re-pushing the software to your car first. That can sometimes solve these sorts of issues.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I have had the car reboot. Once while driving and once when I got in the car in the garage. It does not impact driving, but gone are the rear camera and the visualizations and speed are gone for a few minutes.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll assume you mean 2020.48.35.5, as it's the "latest" that almost everyone has gotten in the last week or so. But it's always good to specify, or ask in the appropriate version thread, so folks in the future don't have to guess what version you mean. And no, that sounds extremely wrong, worthy of setting up a service appointment about.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Pull the USB stick you use for TeslaCam/Sentry Mode and reformat it, and then plug it back in.

If that doesn't work, reboot your mobile device.

Those two things will solve USB caused and some Bluetooth caused crashes.


----------

